# Need help with Wording for Scavenger Hunt Invitation



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Can you tell me a little more about the party, kids and the hunt? If it has a theme, you can start playing with puns and rhymes. (I need a visual before things come to me.) Will help if I can.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

ELza, Here is the information I posted about the party. Thanks for your help.

My 12 year old daughter wants to put a new twist to Trick or treating this year. Our plan is to have the party start at our haunted home where a scavenger hunt will begin. From there the hunt will continue while the girls are trick or treating. The list will include riddles, photos they have to take and items they need to acquire from neighbors homes while treat or treating.
Of course, they don’t need to find it all just try to get as many as they can.
Here is what I have so far:
Candy they can find

(01)A famous swashbuckling trio of old – Three Musketeers Bar
(02) An ant hill – Mounds Bar 
(03) Galaxy – Milky Way
(04) Red Planet – Mars Bar
(05) An Exploding Star – Star Bursts
(06) Not laughing out loud - Snickers
(07) Slippery Hands - Butterfingers
(08) A Famous Author – O’Henry
(09) A Famous former baseball player – Babe Ruth
(10) Bite with a crackling noise – Nestle’s Crunch
(11) Twin letters – M & M’s
(12) Superman's other identity – Clark Bar
(13) A sweet sign of affection – Hershey Kisses
(14) A favorite day for working people – Pay Day
(15) What bees make – Bit O Honey
(16) A Happy Nut – Almond Joy
(17) Pleasingly plump – Chunky Bar
(18) Two female pronouns – Hershey’s
(19) A feline – Kit Kat
(20) A Good Man – Mr. Goodbar
(21) Round floatation devices - Lifesavers

Any other candy riddles you can think of –please pass them on. Tried to think of one for bubblegum, candy corn, & lollipop but I got stumped.
Take pictures with someone wearing a costume: Movie Star, Super Hero, Vampire, Zombie, Angel, Witch, and Animal
Take pictures of: the Scariest decoration they see, a tombstone, a snake, a spider, scary sign
Ask neighbors for: a Halloween napkin, a soda can or juice box, a magazine, a bobby pin, a rubber band, a grocery receipt, a black or orange birthday candle, a pumpkin, a penny, fangs, black fingernail polish or lipstick, garlic, pumpkin seeds, spider web,apple ….

I have also incorporated some dares into the hunt.

Any thoughts, suggestions or riddle ideas – I would love to hear them. I am also looking for a cute name to call the hunt –


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I thought maybe an intro poem and then the details listed afterwards. Hope this is some help or inspiration.

Into the Night the hunt will go,
A multitude of sweets to show.
Review the list with careful eye,
The correct items you must spy.
Brave the dark, the ghost and ghouls,
rewards are great, the prizes cool.
Beware the scavengers in the night,
Their out to give a terrible fright.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Elza,

Love it!

Thanks.


----------

